# Aruba - How Does This Sound - La Cabana BRC Purchase



## Liz from N.J. (May 27, 2006)

Two weeks ago I purchased resale a 2 bedroom/2 bath Ocean Front unit at La Cabana Beach & Raquet Club for $3,500.00.  Maintenance fee is $925.00

Floor Plan:  http://www.lacabanabrc.com/members/eunit.shtml

The unit is on the 3rd floor - Unit 302. Right side of below layout on 3rd floor.

http://www.lacabanaaruba.com/Images/HighResort.jpg

http://www.lacabanabrc.com/members/brc-third.shtml

It is for week 44 (Sunday check-in). This year's date is Oct. 29-Nov. 5. 

I really think this is good buy at $3500.00 but is the mainteance fee to high? Also wondering about the trading power with Interval with this week.


----------



## Blondie (May 28, 2006)

The price seems good enough. I just sold a la cabana villa week 8 for $6,300 and it was only a one bedroom. The villas were great when we bought ours for around $5,000 but have fallen into disrepair. Love the BRC and the two bedroom- a lockout I assume is fine too. It seems a decent price but, like you, I am surprised by the high fees. Are you sure it is correct??


----------



## Liz from N.J. (May 29, 2006)

La Cabana website shows $925 for annual maintenance fee. Maybe because it's Oceanfront - I'm not sure.

I also have 5 weeks at the Villas. My 1st one was for week 16 - paid $3,500.

Last summer I bought another 4 weeks in the villas - weeks 13, 14, 15 & 16 (so now I have 2 weeks for week 16). These I bought for $1K a week. 

The Villas does need some updating but I love the Villas. The units are much larger than the BRC 1 bedroom units.


----------



## TomR (May 29, 2006)

Liz: I think the purchase price is very, very good for that unit, especially if you intend to use it most years.  Although we just own 1- bedroom units at LaCabana, we have stayed in one of those ocean front 2 bedrooms  a few years ago.  Since then, they have undergone a complete overhaul and should be in great shape. 

The maintenance fee you posted is very high though and I don’t think LaCabana is a top-notch trader.  My weeks 48 and 49 at the Royal Islander in St. Maarten pull resorts that my LaCabana summer weeks cannot.  I hope you enjoy your new purchase. 

Tom


----------



## gmarine (Jun 3, 2006)

Werent there some accounting/management issues at La Cabana that caused a lot of units to go up for sale in the last two years or so?

BTW, $925 seems really high for a medium quality non-branded timeshare.


----------



## Dean (Jun 3, 2006)

That is a fair price for that week and unit, certainly not a bargain for most people.  As noted, the fees for the deluxe units are quite a bit more than the regular 2 BR and it's not a lockoff.  But the units are nicer and obviously in better location.  If you can use that week and unit yourself, it's a bargain.  If you plan to most trade or rent, I think you'll be disappointed.  II will not give you any extra trade power for that 2 BR over the others and you don't have the lockoff feature.  Over the years I have owned some 10 units there.  I currently own units which I am in the process of converting to Bluegreen.  Fortunately I get to keep my units as the basis which is good because one is a 3 BR week 26 double lockoff.  And two other sets are consecutive weeks in the same unit.  

I don't think LBC ever had significant financial problems but there have been many other issues which I won't go over completely here.  The newer info is the BOD has tdirectly aken it over and the management company, OHEM, has moved to La Cabana Villas.  The Villas are being completely separated from the BRC and this appears to be a VERY good thing for the BRC owners and likely a bad thing for the Villa owners.


----------

